

Greece Is Cutting Itself Off from the Internet in Attempt to Save Its Economy - grej
http://m.mic.com/articles/121824/greece-is-slowly-cutting-itself-off-from-the-internet-in-attempt-to-save-its-economy

======
Frenchgeek
...

So they actually want the country to crash and burn?

